

High Tech Cowboys of the Deep Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace (2008) - chrisvineup
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-03/ff_seacowboys?currentPage=all#

======
chrisvineup
Its an old one, but such a great article from Wired (which is a rarity these
days).

